# Archos 605 WIFI installation



## fiveseven (Jun 11, 2006)

Deck:
Kenwood MP365 with Disk-Changer AUX input
Device:
Archos 605 WIFI 30 GB
Power Supply:
Archos 605 USB connector to USB-lighter socket


Removing CD pocket above deck/cupholder space.
Walk thru will be up soon as I make a trim piece


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Archos 605 WIFI installation (fiveseven)*

how do you like your archos?
I was thinking of getting one + their helmet camera to capture action sports footage


----------

